# photoshoped rims



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

photoshoped... what chas think?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Look pretty darn dope. Kinda like a vette wheel and appear to be light.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

nice arty:


----------

